# MSI P45 Neo-F Catches Fire



## Yukikaze (Sep 26, 2008)

*MSI P45 Neo-F Catches Fire (Pics Added)*

Alright. Today was a rather unpleasant day. I finally got my HD4870X2 working right, and was stress testing the system in Orthos (Q6600 at 3.15Ghz with 1.4v) when my MSI P45 Neo-F caught fire. Two of the chips near the CPU burst into open flames and toasted the system.

Thankfully I had a spare CPU and Motherboard combo (With a 250GB HDD with a clean Vista install for that rig), already stably overclocked, so I just replaced the CPU and Motherboard duo, but this was quite crazy when it happened.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 26, 2008)

wow, lucky you for having spares . 

anything else burned out from that setup ?


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 26, 2008)

Everything seems to be alright. I am yet to test the Q6600, which I'll do tomorrow.

Crazy stuff. I need to take pics of that motherboard.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 26, 2008)

Shit! I would have been most upset about that. I trust that you are RMAing.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 26, 2008)

hloy carp


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

so you were load testing that board and it burst "IN FLAMES..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lolM8GeGRQc "

lol... i always have hated MSI.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 26, 2008)

MSI mainstream boards are sevrely deprived of breaking down power into small and efficient phases. Less number of phases (CPU, vDIMM, vNB) implies more current flowing per phase. Unless the chokes, MOSFETs, caps, etc., can handle them, the boards are at risk.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 27, 2008)

Yukikaze said:


> Everything seems to be alright. I am yet to test the Q6600, which I'll do tomorrow.
> 
> Crazy stuff. I need to take pics of that motherboard.


Wow, you definitely do need to take pics 



btarunr said:


> MSI mainstream boards are sevrely deprived of breaking down power into small and efficient phases. Less number of phases (CPU, vDIMM, vNB) implies more current flowing per phase. Unless the chokes, MOSFETs, caps, etc., can handle them, the boards are at risk.


Thanks for that info, now I know not to buy an MSI mainstream board


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 27, 2008)

Dam, that sucks. At least it didnt kill the 4870 X2.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 27, 2008)

sounds like the motherboard's power systems were too overloaded when your 4870x2 started drawing a lot of power from the motherboard, the motherboard must've have something wrong in the power systems that caused it to get overloaded while supplying you 4870x2 and caused it to catch fire instead of shutting down. i would rma that faulty motherboard and file a thing with msi explaining what happend and asking for a recompensation for the cpu.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 27, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Thanks for that info, now I know not to buy an MSI mainstream board



me too, GIGABYTE ftw


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 27, 2008)

panchoman said:


> sounds like the motherboard's power systems were too overloaded when your 4870x2 started drawing a lot of power from the motherboard, the motherboard must've have something wrong in the power systems that caused it to get overloaded while supplying you 4870x2 and caused it to catch fire instead of shutting down. i would rma that faulty motherboard and file a thing with msi explaining what happend and asking for a recompensation for the cpu.



Probably has nothing to do with the HD4870x2. It doesn't draw more power from the board itself than other cards using extra connectors, besides, the fried circuitry is next to the CPU, I suspect it couldn't handle the 1.4v going to my Q6600 and poof it went. Not to mention the GPU was idling at the time.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 27, 2008)

I wantz to see the destruction!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 27, 2008)

^^ yeh, pics or it aint true


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yukikaze said:


> Probably has nothing to do with the HD4870x2. It doesn't draw more power from the board itself than other cards using extra connectors, besides, the fried circuitry is next to the CPU, I suspect it couldn't handle the 1.4v going to my Q6600 and poof it went. Not to mention the GPU was idling at the time.



1.4v isnt all that much ,

and to everyone slating msi, as bad as they are/people jumping on the bandwagon and saying they are this is a rare phenomenon, boards do die but to actually burst into flames, i suspect this was due to faulty caps/ mosfets, or some other inherant fault and that board was destined to die a horrible death from the beginning, although why nothing was picked up by quality control is a different matter


----------



## theJesus (Sep 27, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> http://www.memphisracingscene.com/vb/images/smilies/ttiwwp.gif
> 
> I wantz to see the destruction!


those smilies all look like they're wanking off


----------



## Damian^ (Sep 27, 2008)

Did you put to much thermal compound? When i first put my system together (Also an MSI board, 790x) some of my arctic silver5 got on to the MOSFETS causing a short cuircut. It worked fine for two days till my rig suddenly power off while playing quake. I tried turning it on and nothing, only fans would spin for about a milisecond only to turn off. The next day i turned it on and BAM! my board caught fire. I dont have pics to prove it but i have the after effect


----------



## theJesus (Sep 27, 2008)

how'd you get it all the way over there?


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 27, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I wantz to see the destruction!



Piiiics 

Didn't think anything like this could even happen :-o Sorry about the board, hope the CPU survived.


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Sep 27, 2008)

i found alot of mobos out there have MOSFETS problems or vrms running way to hot even at stock, these motherboard manufactures need to get there act toghier and start making better quality motherboards like they used to, same hear i get that with a few mobos i own


----------



## SimFreak47 (Sep 27, 2008)

XFX Motherboards are incredibly reliable. I've owned 4 of them, and not one trouble.


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Sep 28, 2008)

i bet they are, but try touching the mosfets, or vrms while system is at full load, i bet its to hot to touch, don't u guys see my point hear


----------



## ascstinger (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been assured by dfi that my board is fine twice, despite the fact it couldn't even load windows. My secondary rig's abit board was refusing to boot, so i swapped the dfi in and it booted to a livecd, I restarted it to get into the bios and the screen went blank. Sure enough, magical smoke poured out from under the vrm heatsink, and one of the parts was indeed failing. Have to wait and see if ye olde E6300 survived, but I did finally figure out the problem lol.


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Sep 28, 2008)

hmmm my point exactly where on to something hear


----------



## ascstinger (Sep 28, 2008)

It was a hardware failure, nothing to do with the cooling in this case. With a 40mm fan resting on it, the heatsink heated up to burning temperatures in less than 15 seconds, which actually melted part of the fan housing (usually it is warm to the touch, the heatsink is copper and fairly large). The system instability and restarts previous to that occurrence were clues towards a part failure, but unfortunately for me, it finally gave out here instead of while DFI was testing it


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 28, 2008)

piiiiiicccsss!!! this hapened to me with an evga 680 mb, and they would not return it!!


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Sep 28, 2008)

when are these new x58 motherboards coming out


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 28, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> Did you put to much thermal compound? When i first put my system together (Also an MSI board, 790x) some of my arctic silver5 got on to the MOSFETS causing a short cuircut. It worked fine for two days till my rig suddenly power off while playing quake. I tried turning it on and nothing, only fans would spin for about a milisecond only to turn off. The next day i turned it on and BAM! my board caught fire. I dont have pics to prove it but i have the after effect



This looks awfully familiar !

As for pics. I'll have some pics of the after effects up later today.


----------



## Damian^ (Sep 28, 2008)

Yukikaze said:


> This looks awfully familiar !
> 
> As for pics. I'll have some pics of the after effects up later today.



hmm...i think i posted on gamespot forums by the username "sabbath2gamer", that could be it.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

piiiics. piiiics.

the provided level of material is insufficient to meet my needs on this subject.

aka MOAR PICS.


----------



## Damian^ (Sep 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> piiiics. piiiics.
> 
> the provided level of material is insufficient to meet my needs on this subject.
> 
> aka MOAR PICS.



as if the first thing that pops into out heads while our motherboard is on fire is to take pics for forums...plz....


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> as if the first thing that pops into out heads while our motherboard is on fire is to take pics for forums...plz....



... its the first thing i do. seriously.

1. its useful for warranty purposes.
2. its useful for threads like this
3. its easier to send a link to a pic, than to tell my friends why i aint going to the next lan.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 28, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> as if the first thing that pops into out heads while our motherboard is on fire is to take pics for forums...plz....


umm, pics are the first thing I think of any time I see anything cool happen

that's the whole reason I have an ultra-compact


----------



## ascstinger (Sep 28, 2008)

lol, pics mightve been my first priority if it wasnt one of my favorite cpu's that couldve been burned


----------



## theJesus (Sep 28, 2008)

ascstinger said:


> lol, pics mightve been my first priority if it wasnt one of my favorite cpu's that couldve been burned



meh, if it's already burning, might as well take pics


----------



## ascstinger (Sep 28, 2008)

lol, I was considering seeing if I could get that little chip to melt a hole in the board on a crappy psu so I wouldnt ruin anything, but might as well see if DFI will finally take the damn thing back. "well we cant find a problem with the board sir"... youve got one now. that little vreg chip melted just like an old cracked core athlon I had, probably just about as hot too


----------



## theJesus (Sep 28, 2008)

I wanna see if I can get my dead 8800gt hot enough to burn to the touch without a heatsink


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 28, 2008)

*Ze Pikz*











The after effect, sorry for the blurry pics. Shitty cam.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 28, 2008)

damn, that's fucked up


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks to me like a CPU voltage phase mosfet went up in smoke..


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2008)

damn, that went up good.

try and get some better lighting, and use something to rest your hand/camera on so you can get a clearer pic  it's avatar worthy!


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 29, 2008)

wow even blackened the cap nearest to it! RMA that shit dude.


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 29, 2008)

*points at Yukikaze's mosfet* "Well there's your problem!" - MythBusters

How do mosfets work? They are smoke powered, once it comes out they don't work 

I knew they get hot, but this took it to a new level


----------



## r9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yukikaze said:


> The after effect, sorry for the blurry pics. Shitty cam.



It is close to the hole for screw are sure that you did`t hit that element when you were installing the mobo ?


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't hit it...

Board returned to the store, waiting on my new one. Not sure I even want one of these. lol.


----------



## WC Annihilus (Sep 29, 2008)

Out of curiosity, how long did it take u to realize that it was on fire and put it out? >.>


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 29, 2008)

WC Annihilus said:


> Out of curiosity, how long did it take u to realize that it was on fire and put it out? >.>



About ten seconds. Luckily, I had the case open. The comp switched off, I saw smoke, glanced into the case and put it out.


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Sep 29, 2008)

i never had problems with abit boards. or is it msi Yukikaze


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 29, 2008)

Unlucky man! >.<

At least you have a back up rig, I'd be crushed if my main rig went down. You should get on to the retailer that sold you that board and get a replacement ASAP! That's if it's still under warranty, which I imagine it is.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 29, 2008)

The dangers of overclocking  unlucky though, could have happened to anyone.


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 29, 2008)

The_Real_DeaL31 said:


> i never had problems with abit boards. or is it msi Yukikaze



t'was an MSI board. I am currently running an Abit I-N73HD as a replacement.


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 29, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Unlucky man! >.<
> 
> At least you have a back up rig, I'd be crushed if my main rig went down. You should get on to the retailer that sold you that board and get a replacement ASAP! That's if it's still under warranty, which I imagine it is.



Yeah, it is under warranty. The board was three days old


----------



## niko084 (Sep 29, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> XFX Motherboards are incredibly reliable. I've owned 4 of them, and not one trouble.



Tell that to Tiger Direct and their 680i's being RMA'd 60% of the time...

Although other models of XFX boards are pretty solid, they have had their fair share of bad apples and still do....


Crazy about that MSI... I tend to stand clear of them for anything that will be clocked.


----------

